# A couple of my designs.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These are all meant to be made from multiplex. I couldnt find the one I really wanted to post but a couple of these I feel are ok.

You may have to play with the image sizes. The blue one is my "Edge" shooter that I shot with for a very long time.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ray, thanks for the designs. I like the first one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you E. I have a few more I will post. They are at work and I forgot today.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these, Ray. I like the blue one best.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i like the first 1, very nice design, i have a book which i have had for about 3 years now, it must have a few hundred designs in that i have drawed lol, its dropping apart but i dont know what i would do without it, and i have only ever made about 20 designs from it, i will get some of them on the shared designs section when i get the chance, theres some well crazy designs in it, thanks for sharing, john


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks for the designs. i like the second one.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

They look good to me Ray, that will help a lot of people I'm sure.

The shared designs section is a great asset to the community, each and every contribution is much appreciated...

Cheers - John


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks for sharing these, Ray. I like the blue one best.


Thanks. That is the one I prefer as well. Actually going to make another one tonight.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing some great designs with us. The blue one is special, one of those you love as soon as you see it. My wanna make list is starting to look daunting.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for the designs


----------

